# Powder Board- Burton Floater 163?



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

Anyone............?


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

the floater is made for powder so why wouldnt it work?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

jbernste03 said:


> the floater is made for powder so why wouldnt it work?


I just read a ton of shit about new technology and bla bla bla, lol, so I was just seeing what people thought about the older tech (2000).


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I wouldn't buy a powder board for one trip. Get out here, then if we get a good deep day while you're here, just demo a pow stick.


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I wouldn't buy a powder board for one trip. Get out here, then if we get a good deep day while you're here, just demo a pow stick.


take this advice


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

I used to ride the floater and had a blast on it. Honestly though if your new board has rocker you aren't really going to gain anything. The recommendation to demo real powder boards is a good one though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

gjsnowboarder said:


> I used to ride the floater and had a blast on it. Honestly though if your new board has rocker you aren't really going to gain anything. The recommendation to demo real powder boards is a good one though.


Well the Floater has been sitting on the wall for years since I have been riding my burton twin for the last 7 years. I think the floater i got in 99. IT was time for a new board and thats why I picked up the SMokin superpark the other day, still using the same P1 bindings though that I picked up about 5 years ago.

I will probably just rent a powder board like you said. Thanks guys......


----------

